# Russian Watch Book



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi

Apart from the Levenberg book (which i've got) does anyone know if there are any other books about Russian watches ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

This is the only thing I have seen about Russian Watch Literature courtesy of Micha of watchuseek.

I did have a look for Fascination of Russian Watches and found it available on German Amazon.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers deryckb.

Dave


----------

